# Finds in a $5 Box of Bottles



## BrentC (Sep 19, 2020)

I went to a bottle show today and bought a $5 box of bottles. This was everything in the box. I think I did well.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Sep 19, 2020)

I would have bought that box of bottles for $5.00, you did well.....


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 19, 2020)

you did great any one of those bottles worth $5 or more. Congrats. I probably would of offered him more then the $5 though.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 19, 2020)

He had a table with about 10 boxes marked for 5 each.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 19, 2020)

and you didn't buy all 10 box's ?


----------



## BrentC (Sep 19, 2020)

This seemed to be the best one.


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Sep 19, 2020)

BrentC said:


> This seemed to be the best one.


Where is this show? I’d like to head there and buy the other nine!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 19, 2020)

Wow that's a steal!  I haven't seen that sort of deal at a bottle show in years.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 19, 2020)

I've been at Beer can shows where people are waiting at your table for you to put your boxs or cans on the table & if your selling stuff this cheap there is a instant rush & stampede to run each other over & push other people out of the way to jump on the cans first. not a pretty site. That didn't happen here?


----------



## Mjbottle (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi Leon, is this beer can any good?


----------



## BrentC (Sep 19, 2020)

The show was outside of Lancaster PA.  I got there early and nobody else was looking at them. I went back later in the day and some of the other boxes were still there. Today was the last day of the show and I think he didn't want to take them home again.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 19, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> Hi Leon, is this beer can any good?




Depends on the Criteria. It's a good can but for rarity it's pretty common. Book Price is $125 but that's for a nice clean indoor mint can. Tarnishing & Humidity/ Moisture spots on the gold & other defects would bring the price way down. As the saying goes condition is everything. If Interested in selling let me know?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 20, 2020)

BrentC said:


> The show was outside of Lancaster PA.  I got there early and nobody else was looking at them. I went back later in the day and some of the other boxes were still there. Today was the last day of the show and I think he didn't want to take them home again.


That explanation makes total sense, I've done the same thing at flea markets when I just wanted to get rid of stuff.  Though the stuff I just wanted to get rid of wasn't as nice as what you were pulling out of that box!


----------



## Mjbottle (Sep 20, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Depends on the Criteria. It's a good can but for rarity it's pretty common. Book Price is $125 but that's for a nice clean indoor mint can. Tarnishing & Humidity/ Moisture spots on the gold & other defects would bring the price way down. As the saying goes condition is everything. If Interested in selling let me know?


Its actualy not mine i saw it for sale amd i was wondering if i should take a chance on it...i didnt ask what the price was yet..if i get.my hands on it for a reasonable price ill let you know.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2020)

You should of bought it, depending on what the price was. What would you call a reasonable Price?


----------



## Mjbottle (Sep 21, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> You should of bought it, depending on what the price was. What would you call a reasonable Price?


Without knowing anything about the can just going off the looks of it i would have offered the guy 25 bucks i supose...im gonna check if its still there tonight.


----------



## Mjbottle (Sep 21, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> Without knowing anything about the can just going off the looks of it i would have offered the guy 25 bucks i supose...im gonna check if its still there tonight.


Hi Leon, i found out the guy wants 500$ for these 3 items, lmao im glad i didnt offer him 25 for the can.


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 22, 2020)

any one of those sodas alone has to pay for that box.   You did great.

Jim G


----------



## BaldEagle (Sep 23, 2020)

what a great buy.... one o your responses suggest that you knew wat was in the other 9 boxes...was this the case....just curious...and where was the show at? name of the event, etc... thanks


----------



## dollo33 (Sep 23, 2020)

WOW! I would say you did Great!! I can't make out the one with a star.


----------



## dollo33 (Sep 23, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> and you didn't buy all 10 box's ?



Not everyone can lay down a fifty dollar bill at those shows. I've gone many times with only a $20 bill in my pocket and still find amazing deals. Sometimes I go just to network with other collectors.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 23, 2020)

dollo33 said:


> WOW! I would say you did Great!! I can't make out the one with a star.


It Pocono Bottling from East Stroudsburg, PA.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 23, 2020)

BaldEagle said:


> what a great buy.... one o your responses suggest that you knew wat was in the other 9 boxes...was this the case....just curious...and where was the show at? name of the event, etc... thanks


 I didn't dig too deep in the other boxes. Most looked like newer soda and milk bottles. There were a few mason jars too. It was at Shupps grove outside of Lancaster , PA.


----------



## Sonofabottleman (Sep 23, 2020)

Man, that was a great deal. Those are killer!


----------



## ronkusa (Sep 23, 2020)

Where are these bottle shows?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 23, 2020)

dollo33 said:


> Not everyone can lay down a fifty dollar bill at those shows. I've gone many times with only a $20 bill in my pocket and still find amazing deals. Sometimes I go just to network with other collectors.




My Mistake, I guess I shouldn't of assumed that most people would go to a bottle show with more then $5.00 on them.


----------



## greenbay1108 (Sep 23, 2020)

lucky buy***** you can't dig them that cheap


----------

